# Amazon locks up Bolt mini



## JustDave1 (Dec 14, 2017)

Never happened before, but since I upgraded to the new Experience, TIVO Mini completely locks up with a black screen when some Amazon Prime movies start. Only way to fix that is to cycle Mini power. Then trying the same movie again yields the same result. Live TV never does this, and Amazon is my only app. Any ideas? Is this an Amazon problem?


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

I had the same thing on Amazon AND Netfix. Only I didn't get as far as starting a program. Simply accessing the apps caused the device to freeze solid. Tivo tried to blame my WiFi until I pointed out that the device was connected via Ethernet. Also, some programs on the Hulu app have a severe stutter. I had no such issues after I immediately switched to the built in apps on the smart TV using the same router.


----------



## Heckler (Jul 30, 2002)

Not sure it has anything to do with Hydra or the Mini specifically...

Directly on my Bolt+, I've tried twice just now to watch Season 2 Episode 2 of The Grand Tour on Amazon with no success. I can launch the Amazon applet from My Shows and navigate to the Episode, but when I press Select to watch, I get a brief spinning (buffering) circle and then nothing but a black screen. Pressing any button on the remote has no effect (other than the first press of TiVo or Live TV gets a TiVo "click" sound and nothing for subsequent clicks).

There was a recent update to the Amazon Video app for Android, wondering if Amazon has changed some protocol or something and it hasn't gotten pushed to TiVos yet...?


----------



## Sorklin (Dec 16, 2017)

Same exact thing is happening to me with the Bolt. Started watching a movie, it played a bit then buffered forever, and now it does the black screen behavior. No way to reinstall the app?


----------



## Taxman203 (Dec 16, 2017)

Same thing happened to me just now on my Roamio. Went to play an episode on Amazon then black screen and had to restart. As of now I can't get it to work.


----------



## Proghog (Dec 16, 2017)

Heckler said:


> Not sure it has anything to do with Hydra or the Mini specifically...
> 
> Directly on my Bolt+, I've tried twice just now to watch Season 2 Episode 2 of The Grand Tour on Amazon with no success. I can launch the Amazon applet from My Shows and navigate to the Episode, but when I press Select to watch, I get a brief spinning (buffering) circle and then nothing but a black screen. Pressing any button on the remote has no effect (other than the first press of TiVo or Live TV gets a TiVo "click" sound and nothing for subsequent clicks).
> 
> There was a recent update to the Amazon Video app for Android, wondering if Amazon has changed some protocol or something and it hasn't gotten pushed to TiVos yet...?


Same exact thing happened to me.

I was having another problem last week when I was watching the first episode of the new season of Grand Tour. I was getting pixelation, freezing and an Amazon error message saying the video can't be played now try again later and if it persisted to contact Amazon for help. If I fast forwarded the show for a second past where it froze it would continue playing.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Sounds like the same Amazon problem I was seeing on my Bolts yesterday - I just started a thread about it in the Coffee House forum (since I suspected that the issue is not specific to the Bolt). My freeze only happened when I tried to resume a program that had previously been paused. If I selected any "fresh" program to watch, it worked fine until I paused it, backed out of the program, then tried to resart playing it again.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Sorklin said:


> Same exact thing is happening to me with the Bolt. Started watching a movie, it played a bit then buffered forever, and now it does the black screen behavior. No way to reinstall the app?


The app seems to be reinstalled after a cold boot. When I was testing these problems repeatedly yesterday, if I tried to open the Amazon app too quickly after the Bolt finished booting, I would get a message that said the app was currently being downloaded and to try again later. Furthermore, sometimes the categories of programs offered to me in the Home Amazon screen was sometimes different after a fresh boot, indicating that there may be multiple versions of the app that were getting downloaded?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sorklin said:


> Same exact thing is happening to me with the Bolt. Started watching a movie, it played a bit then buffered forever, and now it does the black screen behavior. No way to reinstall the app?


Happened to me today, too.

-KP


----------

